# Ceviche



## TheNoodleIncident (Apr 19, 2010)

made ceviche for the first time last night....i used catfish, and had previously only had it with other types of seafood, so im not sure if i let it "cook" (pickle) long enough....i let it sit for 4 - 4.5 hours before draining and mixing with other ingredients, and the outer portion had turned white and firmed, while the inside remained pretty much unchanged....i didnt mind it, but the wife didnt care for the texture...had i let it sit longer, would it have firmed all the way through? or would the lime just begin to overpower it?

also, what is everyone's favorite seafood to use?  how long do you let it pickle?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2010)

You need to be very careful with ceviche.  There can be nasty parasites in fresh water fish, like catfish.  This is why ceviche is made with salt water fish.  I understand that in many places, before fish can be served raw as sashimi, in sushi, or as in ceviche preperations, it has to be frozen to -20' F for a period of time to kill any possible parasites that may live in the fish flesh.  You can find more information by searching online for local or state regulations about using raw fish preperations.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks....fortunately, i lived to tell the tale...i prefer to not freeze my meats whenever possible because it changes the texture...ill give another type of seafood (perhaps salt water fish) a try next


----------



## jennifer75 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love Ceviche, either with or without fish.  But I do like the "out back" method of just using canned tuna.  That way I don't have to worry about pickling.  I think restaurants use Tilapia, don't they?  

I recently had a huge serving of Campechana.... now, THAT'S my favorite.  Never thought I'd enjoy octopus so much in my life.


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2010)

jennifer75 said:


> I love Ceviche, either with or without fish.


Ceviche is seafood that has been "cooked" with acid (usually citrus). How can you have Ceviche without fish?


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Apr 19, 2010)

GB said:


> How can you have Ceviche without fish?


 
yeah, that sounds more like a salsa to me...probably a very good salsa, depending on the ingredients

anyone have any insight as to how long i should have let my catfish sit?  should it have been "cooked" all the way through?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2010)

Look here:

Catfish Ceviche Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks, thats the recipe i based my recipe off of

still doesnt comment how how long to marinate


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2010)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> thanks, thats the recipe i based my recipe off of
> 
> still doesnt comment how how long to marinate



Extracted from that link:

_*Put the bag into a leak-proof container and refrigerate for 4 to 8 hours, turning 2 to 3 times, during this time, to evenly distribute the marinade.*_


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Apr 20, 2010)

right, it gives a guide on how long to let it sit, but does not say what is the overall goal... to "cook" the fish through? just the outside? is it even possible to "cook" it all the way through in a reasonable amount of time? thats what im looking for - what should be the texture of properly prepared catfish (or other whitefish) ceviche


----------



## Alix (Apr 20, 2010)

It is possible to "cook" it all the way through. I've only had ceviche that is done all the way. Mind you the stuff I had was fresh caught marlin or something, but the flesh should be firm to the touch and not at all raw looking. 

Thats just my own personal opinion though. Others may tell you differently. For me its a texture thing. 

Now you have me craving ceviche!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 20, 2010)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> right, it gives a guide on how long to let it sit, but does not say what is the overall goal... to "cook" the fish through? just the outside? is it even possible to "cook" it all the way through in a reasonable amount of time? thats what im looking for - what should be the texture of properly prepared catfish (or other whitefish) ceviche




In the actual episode, he states that 6hours is ideal.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2010)

Regardless of what "Alton" says, I still won't eat freshwater fish ceviche or freshwater fish sushi.  

Unless I can be absolutely sure that it's been frozen & prepared properly, I'm not interested in taking the risk.  And there is a risk.


----------



## spork (Apr 20, 2010)

The marinade time for ceviche is dependent on the size of diced fish.  My rule of thumb is 1cm square, prepared for next meal (i.e. prepared lunchtime for dinner serving).  Catfish would be at the bottom of my list because its flesh is not consistent in texture.  At the top of my list are any sushi grade fish because it doesn't matter whether the acid has fully cooked the fish.  White flesh is mostly an aesthetic choice so that cooked vs uncooked portions of the fish are less apparent.

Although not a true ceviche, I like Hawaiian style poke and lomi lomi.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 20, 2010)

I like using scallops.  I posted a recipe in a DC newsletter awhile back.  GB, did you ever try it?  If I find it I can post it if anyone is interested.


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2010)

I did Laurie. It was amazing!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you liked it GB.

Here is the recipe - I dug it out of the newsletter.  I use this often for summer weddings.

*Scallops Ceviche *​ Servings: 8
½ pound bay scallops 
1/4 cup lime juice
1 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil 
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp hot pepper flakes
2 tbsp diced seeded cucumber 
2 tbsp finely sliced celery
2 tbsp each finely diced red and yellow bell peppers
2 tbsp chopped coriander 
 
If using larger scallops, chop into ½ inch pieces before marinating.  Rinse and drain scallops well.
 
In a glass (not metal or plastic) bowl, mix the scallops with the lime juice and marinate in the refrigerator 2 – 3 hours, until the scallops become completely opaque.  Add other ingredients and refrigerate for another ½ - 3 hours to blend flavours until serving time.  To serve, divide among small bowls or Chinese soup spoons.


----------



## Kayelle (May 19, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Glad you liked it GB.
> 
> Here is the recipe - I dug it out of the newsletter.  I use this often for summer weddings.
> 
> ...



That recipe sounds amazing LB, and I'm sure going to give it a try.
I love *Ceviche  *but have never done it with scallops.

I also would never do it with fresh water fish, and most especially with a mud bottom feeder like catfish.  Icky......  Personally, I think even fried catfish taste like mud, but it might be just me.


----------



## spork (May 20, 2010)

Today's farm-raised catfish feed entirely on the water's surface when they are fed food pellets according to a clock.  They don't suck up mud, and they don't consume bottom carrion.  But, I agree, their flesh is muddy and inconsistent, not good for ceviche.

I like LPB's scallop recipe too, looks really refreshing.  My grocery's bay scallops come frozen.  So, thaw and pat dry first.  Otherwise the osmotic acidic process will not work, which is the whole point for ceviche.


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2010)

> Today's farm-raised catfish feed entirely on the water's surface when  they are fed food pellets according to a clock.  They don't suck up mud,  and they don't consume bottom carrion.  But, I agree, their flesh is  muddy and inconsistent, not good for ceviche.


I'm sure you are right Spork, but even more than that, is the thought of "cat" and "fish" at the same time is a turn off for me.. not to mention those nasty whiskers. Nope, after eating  those wild bottom feeders as a kid, Catfish is at the bottom of the list of things I'll ever eat again, farm or no farm. AND Daddy was so wrong.......they were not, "delicious"


----------



## mexican mama (May 21, 2010)

My rule of thumb in ceviche is u have to get the freshest seafood for it. and that it has to be clean well.


----------

